# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  بطاطا لندن

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أهلا بكم جميعاً

البطاطا المشوية 
طبق سهل ولذيذ لكن دسم يعني لا تكثروا منه حفاظاً على الوزن 
المقادير 
بطاطا تغسل وتغلف بقصدير وتشوى في الفرن إلى أن تنضج 
سلطة روسية مكونة من ( بطاطس وجزر مقطعين مكعبات ومسلوقين 
ذرة مسلوقة
بازلاء مسلوق 
تخلط مع بعض بقليل من المايونيز 
طرشي مقطع 
زيتون مقطع 
فطر 
فاصوليا حمراء 
صلصة حارة ( طماطم وفليفلة وفلفل دراز تخلط في الخلاط وتوضع على النار ويضاف لها قليل من الملح ومعجون الطماطم وتترك قليلاً لتتسبك ) 
جبن مبشور 
قليل من الحليب والزبدة 
شمندر مقطع ومخلوط بملعقة مايونيز ( هذا أساس بطاطا لندن يعطي طعم لذيذ ) 
وهذي صورته 



وبعد التقطيع 



وهذي المقادير بعد ماقطعناها وجهزت 



وهنا البطاطس بعد ما خلص شوي في الفرن وأستوى 



الطريقة 
هي أساساً يُفرغ البطاطس ويؤخذ اللب ويبقى على القشر ثم يؤخذ لب البطاطس ويخلط بالجبن المبشور وقليل من الحليب والزبدة والملح ويضاف في قلب البطاطس 
لكن أني ما سويت هالشغلة قشرته وهرسته على طول مع الجبن والحليب والزبدة 
ووضعته في صحن التقديم 
ثم يضاف باقي المقادير على الوجه ويزين بامايونيز والكاتشب 


إليكم الصور 
البطاطس بعد وضع الجبن والحليب والزبدة قبل الخلط 



وبعد ما رتبناه في صحن التقديم 

جاهز للتقديم بعد وضع المكونات 



وجانب آخر 



جربوه وأني متأكدة إنه بيعجبكم 
م/ن
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## ليث هاشم

تسلم ايدش 
طبخة تشهي 
والوان رائعة فيها تفتح النفس 
يالله وين صحني 
انتظر بفارغ الصبر 
تحياتي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

يم يم يم 
تسلم الايادي على الطبق الشهي واللذيذ
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلموا على هيك طله حلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم
موفقين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مشكوووووووووووورة يالغلا ع الطبق 
بس من جد سعراته الحرارية وااااااجد
موفقة

----------


## حلاالكون

:icon30:  :icon30:  :icon30:  :kaseh:  :kaseh:  :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:  :laugh:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شكله حلو بس أشياء  غريبه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يسلم هاليدين يارب

----------


## ملاك الررروح

مشكطووووووووووورة
خيتووو
على النقل الحلوووو
يعطيك العاااافية
تحياااااااتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمـــوا غناتيي على هيك طله
موفقين لكل خيير

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

واااااااااو
الطبق شهي وحركات جديده
الله يعطيكِ العافيه دموعه على هيك طبق ..
موفقة حبيبتي ..

دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله حلووه*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ليلاس

يم يم

شهي للغاية

تسلم الانامل اللي سويها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمـــوا غناتي على هيك طله حلوه*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منك*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلموووو دمعة على الوصفة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمـــوا غناتي على هيك طله حلوه*


*لاخلا ولاعدم منك*

----------

